

The (Very) Ultimate Productivity List - noisli
http://blog.noisli.com/100-hacks-to-get-things-done-the-ultimate-productivity-list/

======
DanBC
It's a good list.

Some of it sounds dubious.

> 10\. Chew gum.

> Gum increases the flow of oxygen keeping you more alert and maintaining
> longer focus.

You could have used some of the research about use of gum to help people avoid
ear worms

[https://www.reading.ac.uk/news-and-
events/releases/PR631000....](https://www.reading.ac.uk/news-and-
events/releases/PR631000.aspx)

~~~
noisli
Thanks for the comment. Here you can find some more information about that
point [http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode/gum-
chewin...](http://www.scientificamerican.com/podcast/episode/gum-chewing-may-
improve-concentrati-13-03-26/)

------
noisli
Please, let me know if we're missing something

